# Your own Noah`s Ark, cheap



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/warship-sale-britain-seeks-buyer-old-aircraft-carrier-151425166--finance.html
can be easily converted to all terrain BOV and comes with 30 showers and outhouses or latrines .:2thumb:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well there ya go getcha one of them retired shore batteries that are out there and dock it there ya got you a location and a BOV right there in case you can't stay  now let me go raid my change jar so I can make a bid offer


----------

